# photoshop



## goodoneian (Oct 15, 2008)

purchase or pirate?


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 15, 2008)

Treat others as you would have them treat you.  I don't want people stealing my work.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you mind if I download all of your images from flikr, sell them as my own and keep the money?


----------



## droyz2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

I cannot believe that someone would actually ask this question.


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 15, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Do you mind if I download all of your images from flikr, sell them as my own and keep the money?



i don't really see how that's the same... seeing as my pictures are taken by one person (me obviously), not developed by hundreds of people who work for an extremely large software corporation. plus, i said nothing of selling copies of photoshop to people, so i don't see how you selling my pictures would be relevant really. 

and i wasn't trying to "offend" anyone or whatever you want to call it, i'm just curious to see what people have to say seeing as photoshop is an expensive program, and is the most pirated program on the internet, and can probably be done relatively easily


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 15, 2008)

although I find it to be pretty ridiculous for kids, and people who intend on using it for personal use to pay the full price, I do feel that anyone who plans on using professionally should pay for it.


----------



## Paul M (Oct 15, 2008)

goodoneian said:


> i don't really see how that's the same... seeing as my pictures are taken by one person (me obviously), not developed by hundreds of people who work for an extremely large software corporation. plus, i said nothing of selling copies of photoshop to people, so i don't see how you selling my pictures would be relevant really.
> 
> and i wasn't trying to "offend" anyone or whatever you want to call it, *i'm just curious to see what people have to say seeing as photoshop is an expensive program, and is the most pirated program on the internet, and can probably be done relatively easily*




Cameras are expensive too....Why not just steal one?
You say Photoshop is the most pirated program on the internet. Does that make it right?
If you know pirating is illegal and immoral, why would you consider it let alone "think out loud" in a forum of "friends" that share the same interests as you.
GIMP is free
In another thread on this forum, someone asked about a rating system add on for members so we can see how reliable and truthful someone is. I think this missing feature would have burned you badly if it was available. But I will say, I personally would like to see an "ignore" feature so anyone on that list would not take up my screen's real estate at any point and would not even be seen. Yes, you would have made that list in my book.


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 15, 2008)

Paul M said:


> Cameras are expensive too....Why not just steal one?
> You say Photoshop is the most pirated program on the internet. Does that make it right?
> If you know pirating is illegal and immoral, why would you consider it let alone "think out loud" in a forum of "friends" that share the same interests as you.
> GIMP is free
> In another thread on this forum, someone asked about a rating system add on for members so we can see how reliable and truthful someone is. I think this missing feature would have burned you badly if it was available. But I will say, I personally would like to see an "ignore" feature so anyone on that list would not take up my screen's real estate at any point and would not even be seen. Yes, you would have made that list in my book.



1. i think pirating is a little different then walking into a store and stealing a camera. obviously they are both forms of stealing, but you can't download a camera off the internet 

2. i never said it was right or wrong to download programs. and in terms of it being immoral, i think that's up to the person pirating it to decide if is or not

3. once again, i said i just wanted to see what people think of the topic. i never said "buying photoshop is stupid because it's so expensive, so you shouldn't do it under any circumstance." and i was under the impression a forum was somewhere to discuss a certain topic, even if it may be "wrong"

how would this affect me being "truthful" or "reliable" ? i'm not lying or giving out false information to anyone here. 

and i don't pirate programs, all's i have is the trial of cs3. i use capture nx since it came with my camera. i do know people though who have pirated photoshop, and i know it is an easy thing to do if you really want to that bad


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 15, 2008)

goodoneian
1. i think pirating is a little different then walking into a store and stealing a camera. obviously they are both forms of stealing, but you can't download a camera off the internet 

You can download it into your pocket. Many people do. These two examples are indeed identical until such time as we change the laws.



2. i never said it was right or wrong to download programs. and in terms of it being immoral, i think that's up to the person pirating it to decide if is or not

Fortunately or unfortunately it's not up to the person. It's up to the law books. And it's up to the law enforcement agencies and/or damaged parties as to whether or not you're busted and prosecuted for it. It's NOT up to a murderer to decide whether or not murder is moral and it's not up to a pirate to determine the morality of piracy. Our laws are supposed to be formed to protect the individual - not the criminal and not the majority.



3. once again, i said i just wanted to see what people think of the topic. i never said "buying photoshop is stupid because it's so expensive, so you shouldn't do it under any circumstance." and i was under the impression a forum was somewhere to discuss a certain topic, even if it may be "wrong" 

Yeah, but I can see why it's an unpopular question subject to challenge too. Essentially whether you're aware of it or not you just asked:

Are you a thief or not?
Should I be a thief or not?

So, yeah, that's going to be met with some aversion. 



and i don't pirate programs, 

I have.  It doesn't make a spade not a spade.



all's i have is the trial of cs3. i know people who have pirated it and i know it is an easy thing to do if you really want to that bad..


If you can get an OLD version of PS for like $25 or something then the upgrade price is $150 from any version and the lic. is transferable.  It's Adobe's way of being cool and making it easy not to pirate their goods. Alternatively there's Gimp, and CinePaint for free and there are apps like GraphicConverter for around $30 all of which do about the same or more than PhotoShop does.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't be a pirate, have a clear conscious and buy legal software and music.  

Photoshop isn't that expensive, accept for the full version CS3 Extended.  But you can buy the CS3 upgrade for $169. Or on Ebay you can genuinel retail CS3 for like $350. I bought a  genuine OEM version for Photoshop elements 6  for $34 online.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Oct 15, 2008)

In before locked thread lol.

Do what you think is right. That's the main goal. You shouldn't ask that question here or anywhere.


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 15, 2008)

i guess this wasn't the wisest of threads to post, but i'm not going to apologize for it seeing as it was just meant as a topic of discussion. and i wasn't asking whether or not i should pay for a near $1000 program (referring to cs3 extended), since i am fully capable of making my own decisions. i guess in terms of me wanting to see what the general opinion was, i was successful


----------



## Paul M (Oct 15, 2008)

General Opinion: A thief can't be trusted. Someone trying to bend the rules so his illegal acts can be justified (even if its only in his mind) is still committing a crime. Use one of many alternatives and avoid the conflict. Do what you want, just don't advertise it (unless you get caught so we can all laugh).


----------



## Photonic Harmony (Oct 16, 2008)

Goodoneian,

It's a legitimate question, even though the act of doing what you suggest is illegal.  In some respects it's a very stupid question also.

If you can afford it, then buy it.  If you can't, then don't buy it.

(sigh)


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 16, 2008)

Matty-Bass said:


> Do what you think is right.



i gotta say, i dont agree with this advice,  because then it makes it sujective.. some people honestly think its ok to steal... that doesnt mean it is....  

I will offer some advice, from the viewpoint of someone whose father is a cop, a cop who recently worked a piracy case...

my dad was recently working a piracy case... there was a janitor for a software company who was going into the building at night to clean, and in the same time, he was burning copies of the softwares that the company was using, and creating... he was making one copy, going home and installing it on his computer, and that was it.  after much search dad found out that he wasnt selling the software, he wasnt even sharing it with his friends, he was just making copies for himself... so dad sat down with the company, and said "heres how it is, he's just making one copy, he's not profiting from it, he's not even sharing it, what do you want us to do, you can press charges, and we can have him arrested for theft (thousands of dollars of theft) the company CEO said "if he's not selling it, we will just consider it advertising for us, because he's going to like the software (otherwise why would e steal it) and he's likely going to tell his friends about it, and they will go buy it."

case closed...


----------



## MelodySoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> although I find it to be pretty ridiculous for kids, and people who intend on using it for personal use to pay the full price, I do feel that anyone who plans on using professionally should pay for it.


 
Agreed.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 16, 2008)

Some people take the stance that if you are using it for home or personal use that is fine. I DO NOT AGREE!!!!!

It is a tool and a retail product just like anything you can buy in any store, just because the internet has made downloading software easy it does not make it any different than sneaking out of a store with something tucked under your shirt.

There are many free or inexpensive options out there for photo editing. You would be better off looking at one of those. The reason for this is that most people who are using it at home don&#8217;t need it. Photoshop is far more powerful than most home users need. They want it because it is an industry standard.

The example someone gave about taking your photos and selling them was not quite accurate. 
This is more like you are selling your photos to people, but before can complete the sale, someone has made copies of your photos and is giving them out for free to your customers.

No you did not technically lose anything right? Or did you lose the income you had counted on by printing the photos, paying for web space or a booth to sell them. If someone was doing this just outside of your reach or you could not tell who was doing it because everyone was, does it make it ok?


----------



## notelliot (Oct 16, 2008)

listen to Bifurcator.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 16, 2008)

hmmmm..... I think the op has a point.... now i'm wondering about other choices i make in life....

restaurant -
pay for meal? or dine and dash?

old lady -
help across the street? or take her purse?

bank -
make a deposit? or rob it?

party -
enjoy and have drinks? or take jewelery from master bedroom?

clothing store-
try on and buy? or try on and leave with them on?

pretty girl - 
ask her out? or no means yes?

charity donation boxes -
contribute? or take the box?

all of a sudden .... nothing in life is clear.....


----------



## D-50 (Oct 16, 2008)

What would you ever ask this question?   Are you seriously going to  take the advice of anyone. I imagine you already pirated it anyway.

Your arguments for illegally pirating it are clearly flawed and for lack of a better word stupid.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet half the people on this forum that use Photoshop have a pirated copy or borrowed it from a friend and installed it which is the same thing. I would even bet a little money that at least one person who posted DON'T STEAL are using a pirated copy themselves (maybe they justify it by telling themselves they will purchase a copy as soon as they have the money). 

I don't think you should steal it. It's really not that expensive in comparison. My camera and lenses cost at least 10x the full cost of Photoshop CS3. It's really a rather small investment.
.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 16, 2008)

Alleh Lindquist said:


> I bet half the people on this forum that use Photoshop have a pirated copy or borrowed it from a friend and installed it which is the same thing. I would even bet a little money that at least one person who posted DON'T STEAL are using a pirated copy themselves (maybe they justify it by telling themselves they will purchase a copy as soon as they have the money).


I would have to fully agree with this one. I am a computer sim racer. On the official forum, people ask about a crack for the game all the time. Also, people who are playing the demo version (status is on their forum avatar) will post screenshots or talk about licensed content all the time. Constantly, licensed users are crying "cracker" in the forum any time someone mentions anything with the demo status. These same people are the ones using a $5000 3d program to make pretty 3d rendered images of the game, the cars, and paintschemes. I highly doubt that this many people paid the $5k for the 3d program.

The same people who berate the demo users as "crack users" are now downloading a torrent of a game that was just released in Russia. It hasn't made it to other countries yet, but they downloaded the torrent for the russian version, same as many unlicensed users do with the racing sim they yell "cracker" to.

Just about every one of these people also use Photoshop to design their paintschemes for the cars. Many of them are quite young, the young ones are the ones most common to yell at a demo user for using a cracked version. I very much doubt these "OMG U CRACKORZZZ" kids have paid $5k for their 3d renders and the $600 for photoshop for the graphic work.



> I don't think you should steal it. It's really not that expensive in comparison. My camera and lenses cost at least 10x the full cost of Photoshop CS3. It's really a rather small investment.
> .


Your camera and lens cost 10x the price of Photoshop, thus it _is_ a small investment. Not everyone has your camera and lens combination. There are many folks here who would state the opposite, photoshop costs 10x the cost of their camera.

I just find it very amusing when people come onto forums such as this or the official forum of the racing sim I mention up top and talk about downloading the program. It shows how stupid our society is.


One thing I do not agree with are the statements (from users or the software companies) that say they are losing money.  If one downloads the program, the chance that the person would otherwise purchase it is nonexistant.  People download it because they want to use it and use it for nothing.  If they couldn't download it for nothing, they wouldn't use it at all.

Now Windows OS is a totally different animal.  I am a registered paid user of Windows 3.1, 95, 98, 98SE, XP, and XP Media Edition.  I have paid for Windows far more than just those versions.  Every time I purchase a computer, I pay for Windows yet again even though I am already a paid registered user of that version (example, throw away a Win98 machine and purchase a new one with Win98, you've paid for Win98 twice).  Download, torrent, and share CDs all you want with Windows OS, you've probably paid multiple times for it.


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 16, 2008)

D-50 said:


> What would you ever ask this question?   Are you seriously going to  take the advice of anyone. I imagine you already pirated it anyway.
> 
> Your arguments for illegally pirating it are clearly flawed and for lack of a better word stupid.



if you had read what i sad a few posts up, i stated *i am not asking for peoples advice on whether or not i should steal it*. so please don't say i'm stupid for asking this question. i probably should have made this clear in my original post, but i did say this only a few posts after.

i agree with some of what of you guys have to say about how teenagers using it for personal use only is kind of ridiculous, considering i am a teenager and i can't justify buying it. i'm not saying that i'm going to go pirate it though, seeing as i don't support stealing in any way or form.

and also as someone said, i would be willing to bet that a good amount of photoshop users on this forum didn't pay for the copy they use, since from my quick research i have found that over half of all photoshop users have pirated copies. 

and as far as photoshop being far more powerful for the typical person who steals it just because it's an industry standard, i have to disagree. i have a friend who would probably surprise you with the skill he has in photoshop, and he's only 17. due to him using photoshop for close to 3 years, he is very interested in graphic and web design, and will most likely end up doing something in that field. does this justify the fact that he hasn't payed for any of his copies? no it doesn't. assuming he were to become a graphic designer, his company would more than likely buy him atleast one license of photoshop if not more for him to do his work on. so what i'm trying to say, is because he randomly downloaded photoshop when he was 14 he ended up having a career in which requiers his eomployer to purchase the copies program for him, which might benefit adobe you could say, because he did not choose to use one of their many competitors. obviously though, saying he will become a graphic designer is all hypothetical.

and please don't assume i pirate programs or i'm some theif, because i'm not. i realized this would cause quite a fuss when i posted it, but that's also part of the reason why i did


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 16, 2008)

also, i am not arguing in favor of piracy. if it appears that i am, that was not my intention. seeing as in my prior post in my hypothetical example, my friend could have become just as familiar with photoshop by buying rather than pirating it obviously. and i wasn't aware that people had such strong feelings on this topic


----------



## roadkill (Oct 16, 2008)

The reason it's so expensive is that people pirate it.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 16, 2008)

Alleh Lindquist said:


> at least one person who posted DON'T STEAL are using a pirated copy themselves (maybe they justify it by telling themselves they will purchase a copy as soon as they have the money).
> 
> .




is this what you tell yourself??


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 16, 2008)

Hah of course it is... "I promise adobe I will pay for it right after my next lens purchase and then the next... wait ok the next..."

Actually I had to pay for it sense I use it professionally and wouldn&#8217;t want to risk the backlash of turning over images to a client that I edited with a pirated copy of Photoshop.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 16, 2008)

roadkill said:


> The reason it's so expensive is that people pirate it.


Only an opinion and nothing based on facts.  As I said in my thoughts above, probably the majority of those who do pirate software have no intention of purchasing to begin with.  So, where is the company losing money at?  There is nothing physical that they paid to produce that is being stolen.


----------



## Joves (Oct 16, 2008)

Actually since you are a teenager go to the local community college and, take a photography class. You will get a student ID and hence a discount on PS. I got my CS2 for $400 that way. Now Im going to get the upgrade and get CS4 for cheap. You might want to take an ethics class.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 16, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Only an opinion and nothing based on facts. As I said in my thoughts above, probably the majority of those who do pirate software have no intention of purchasing to begin with. So, where is the company losing money at? There is nothing physical that they paid to produce that is being stolen.


 
Spoken like someone who does not work for a software developer.  I do.

Now think of it this way, if there were no way to pirate the software, would people just stop using image editing software.  Probably not.  What they would do is look for less expensive packages that suit thier needs like Adobe elements.

There is no justifcation to pirate software, if you look around there are less expensive or free options, there are places you can go and use the software for little or no cost (schools, Studios the rent time on thier computers).  One good option out there is if you plan to buy a Wacom tablet, it comes with Elements, you can upgrade to the full version of CS3 for $350.00.


----------



## bblaine (Oct 16, 2008)

i didn't know i was surrounded by so many saints...:bigangel:


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 16, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Spoken like someone who does not work for a software developer.  I do.
> 
> Now think of it this way, if there were no way to pirate the software, would people just stop using image editing software.  Probably not.  What they would do is look for less expensive packages that suit thier needs like Adobe elements.
> 
> There is no justifcation to pirate software, if you look around there are less expensive or free options, there are places you can go and use the software for little or no cost (schools, Studios the rent time on thier computers).  One good option out there is if you plan to buy a Wacom tablet, it comes with Elements, you can upgrade to the full version of CS3 for $350.00.


I'm not justifying, just stating what I feel is the way it goes.  I still say that, the majority of people who are pirating software has no intention of purchasing.  If there is no intention of purchasing, whether available or not as pirated, there is no money lost.  If someone contacts Adobe and says, "I am not buying your software," there is no loss of money, they weren't going to buy it.  If someone contacts and says, "I _was_ going to buy it, but I can download it for free, so ha ha," then you can say there is loss of money because said person would have bought it.  Tis not the case though, people download stuff because they can.  If they suddenly can not, it doesn't mean sales are going to go through the roof.  Those who do download just isn't going to purchase.  No loss of money.

You can look at it this way, if you put your d40 camera up for sale on Craigslist, do you have a loss of sale for that camera because someone has just committed shoplifting at Walmart and stolen a d40?  No you don't lose the sale of your camera, because someone who wouldn't have purchased a camera to begin with stole one.

My thoughts on Microsoft Windows still stands though, the thieving ********.


----------



## shed301 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's easy to Blame the thieves in which you are all doing quite successfully i might add. the people you are not blaming are the ones who put it on the many torrents/ file sharing sites around that you can download stuff off. If those wern't around no software would be stolen... makes sense doesn't it?. But as per usual everyone gets a one sided view on things and they tend to forget how it actually got there in the first place.

As for the comment mentioned that over half of this place would use pirated software...... yes to that but the smart ones wouldn't admit that on here.. the even smarter ones would read this thread and not say a word.

Much to the disgust of the honest people around here we have to face facts in the world of reality that *hacked, pirated* software is here to stay, You get rid of one hacker and another 2-3 turn up to replace him, Which is the norm on most things in illegal activities nowdays.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

shed301 said:


> It's easy to Blame the thieves in which you are all doing quite successfully i might add. the people you are not blaming are the ones who put it on the many torrents/ file sharing sites around that you can download stuff off. If those wern't around no software would be stolen... makes sense doesn't it?. But as per usual everyone gets a one sided view on things and they tend to forget how it actually got there in the first place.
> 
> As for the comment mentioned that over half of this place would use pirated software...... yes to that but the smart ones wouldn't admit that on here.. the even smarter ones would read this thread and not say a word.
> 
> Much to the disgust of the honest people around here we have to face facts in the world of reality that *hacked, pirated* software is here to stay, You get rid of one hacker and another 2-3 turn up to replace him, Which is the norm on most things in illegal activities nowdays.




oh.... i see.... so ... you want to blame other people for "making you steal"...

do you also blame mcdonalds for making you fat? and blame credit card companies for your debt?

puuulease....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I'm not justifying, just stating what I feel is the way it goes.  I still say that, the majority of people who are pirating software has no intention of purchasing.  If there is no intention of purchasing, whether available or not as pirated, there is no money lost.  If someone contacts Adobe and says, "I am not buying your software," there is no loss of money, they weren't going to buy it.  If someone contacts and says, "I _was_ going to buy it, but I can download it for free, so ha ha," then you can say there is loss of money because said person would have bought it.  Tis not the case though, people download stuff because they can.  If they suddenly can not, it doesn't mean sales are going to go through the roof.  Those who do download just isn't going to purchase.  No loss of money.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts on Microsoft Windows still stands though, the thieving ********.



the problem with your line of thinking is that somewhere in there is a percentage of pirates who will/may be able to purchase the product one day when they do have more money.... it is now unlikely this person will end up paying because they are used to getting the service for free.... they'll just buy another lens instead..... this represents real loss for the developers....


----------



## Paul M (Oct 17, 2008)

The copyright on the software is different than that on your photos? The people that made the software and market it, don't deserve compensation for their work (profits according to demand)? So anyone making "illegal copies" to distribute is not committing a crime in any degree? I don't believe that at all. That's why the are laws for trademarks and copyrights. We even see it at the beginning of every movie (dvd, etc.) and you can't say you didn't know.

This is more about ethics than anything else. Some people are honest and respect the rules, others look out for themselves and just don't care. Those are the people I trust as far as I can throw. This thread is sorting out those people quickly so thank you to all that have posted.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 17, 2008)

One thing some companies have been doing is using HASP (Hardware Against Software Piracy) keys to prevent piracy. If you are not familiar with them, thy are a hardware key (USB) that must be plugged in to the PC to operate the software.

This can be very effective because not only do you need to install the software, you would need a specific USB key (Not the same as a memory stick) to make it work.

I can see many companies going this way on expensive software in the future. This can&#8217;t prevent the truly determined people, but for the average Joe that just does not want to pay for software would not be able to run it.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm not that old, but even in my generation there was a thing called common sense. You knew who to ask certain questions, and who to not. It's always been my place that people are going to do what people are going to do, and it's not my place to stand in their way, and be the devil or angel on their shoulder. If you wanted to d/l photoshop i'd have no problem with it..that's your business, and if you get away with it, which you probably will..great. If you get caught, the charges and fines aren't mine.

MY problem is asking a general forum filled with professional and amateur photographers alike, most of which are straight laced (from what i gather from general atmosphere of various threads), whether or not you should purchase or pirate a piece of software. 

CMON..REALLY? where's the common sense in that? did you really think it would go smoothly? that's that common sense thing I was talking about. Just because you can say/ask something...doesnt mean you should..depending on the company you are in the presence of.

It kind of shows your age, and mental maturity.


----------



## maulrat (Oct 17, 2008)

goodoneian said:


> purchase or pirate?


 
Ahhhrrrrr! Ahoy theeer maytie. There be no pirating of any kind in these heeer waters or else they be havins to answer to me. Ahhrrr!


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm not sure how many times i'll have to say i was not asking whether or not i should buy or pirate it, maybe a few more times since some of you are still assuming that was the point of this? all's i wanted was to see what people thought since i know how commonly pirated of a program photoshop is.

sorry if you think i'm not mature, even though i'd have to say an internet forum isn't the most accurate way to gauge someones maturity level..


i honestly don't see what the huge deal about discussing this is. alls i wanted was peoples opinions since i was recently reading an article saying that half of all photoshop users used pirated copies; not to get attacked saying how i need to learn ethics or that i'm some theif who has no common sense.


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> One thing some companies have been doing is using HASP (Hardware Against Software Piracy) keys to prevent piracy. If you are not familiar with them, thy are a hardware key (USB) that must be plugged in to the PC to operate the software.
> 
> This can be very effective because not only do you need to install the software, you would need a specific USB key (Not the same as a memory stick) to make it work.
> 
> I can see many companies going this way on expensive software in the future. This cant prevent the truly determined people, but for the average Joe that just does not want to pay for software would not be able to run it.



i've seen those before. one of my friends has one of those for some embroidering software for her sewing machine. kind of weird i guess, but i know without it plugged it you can't even the program.


----------



## xburial (Oct 17, 2008)

This has to be the first online forum I have ever seen where every person has boughten photoshop. 

Hey wait i've got a good question, purchase or re-use the "free trial" of cs3 over and over? , now you can compare this to going to a store and allways getting "free samples" of the food that the people are handing out but never buying the product yourself. Once your out of food, or once the 30 days are up, you get another sample/trial.

Generally the people who've pirated photoshop, *wouldn't* buy photoshop if it was unpirate-able, they'd just dowlnoad GIMP


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

xburial said:


> This has to be the first online forum I have ever seen where every person has boughten photoshop.
> 
> Hey wait i've got a good question, purchase or re-use the "free trial" of cs3 over and over? , now you can compare this to going to a store and allways getting "free samples" of the food that the people are handing out but never buying the product yourself. Once your out of food, or once the 30 days are up, you get another sample/trial.
> 
> Generally the people who've pirated photoshop, *wouldn't* buy photoshop if it was unpirate-able, they'd just dowlnoad GIMP




why do you assume everyone here is using photoshop? i'm not... can't afford it.... i use psp x2....

pertaining to your last statement.... what does this mean?... that your theivery is excusable?


----------



## xburial (Oct 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> why do you assume everyone here is using photoshop? i'm not... can't afford it.... i use psp x2....
> 
> pertaining to your last statement.... what does this mean?... that your theivery is excusable?



i'm assuming that everyone who has posted on the thread, saying they haven't pirated it has not pirated it. meaning everyone who has a copy has purchased it.


Just curious as to people's opinions on stealing a free sample.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

xburial said:


> Just curious as to people's opinions on stealing a free sample.



what does this mean? most often trial software is good for a set time period after which in becomes locked until a license is purchased... generally you do not get another trial on the same computer....


----------



## xburial (Oct 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> what does this mean? most often trial software is good for a set time period after which in becomes locked until a license is purchased... generally you do not get another trial on the same computer....


okay but let's say it didn't do that.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

xburial said:


> okay but let's say it didn't do that.



 oh boy....

I do enjoy the semantics that various individuals derive in order to maintain a clear conscience regarding their thievery...


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 17, 2008)

No software vendor that I know of would alow a trial to be installed more than once.  Some will allow you to call in and extend the trial, but usually for only another 30 days.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> No software vendor that I know of would alow a trial to be installed more than once.



Your probably right, but couldn't somebody just uninstall the trial from their computer before reinstalling a new trial? Or do they read your IP address to prevent more trials? Even that way you can probably use a proxy to get around this.

I haven't read the entire thread, but NO WAY is pirating photoshop off the internet worse than stealing a material possession somebody owns. Downloading photoshop doesn't take a copy from any body else, it just doesn't support Adobe because they wouldn't be getting your money.

I'm not pro-pirating, although I'm defending it a tiny bit. (if that makes sense..)


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 17, 2008)

goodoneian said:


> how would this affect me being "truthful" or "reliable" ? i'm not lying or giving out false information to anyone here.
> 
> and i don't pirate programs, all's i have is the trial of cs3. i use capture nx since it came with my camera. i do know people though who have pirated photoshop, and i know it is an easy thing to do if you really want to that bad


This is what I find interesting.  The OP is not lying or giving out false information.  He only asked about piracy and didn't state he was pirating.  In fact, he states right there that all he has is the trial version.......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/goodoneian/2394728881/
Date/Time: November 23, 2007 from Flickr
Date/Time: April 7, 2008 from Opanda Exif viewer (guessing this is saved from the editing)
Camera: Nikon D40x
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS3 Windows

http://www.flickr.com/photos/goodoneian/2948312287/
Date: October 8, 2008 from Flickr
Date: October 17, 2008 from Opanda Exif viewer (guessing this is saved from the editing)
Camera: Nikon D300
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS3 Windows

How long is that trial again? 

I don't care if people download stuff or not, it's not up to me or anyone else around here.  But don't be stupid and ask about it on a forum.  And when you ask and get flamed to **** and back, don't come back with some lies about how you were "just trying to have a discussion" blah blah and claim to have only the trial version when it's clear that you don't.

Be smart and shut the hole.  After the first response, a smart person would have thought, "oops..." and never opened the topic again.


----------



## xburial (Oct 19, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> oh boy....
> 
> I do enjoy the semantics that various individuals derive in order to maintain a clear conscience regarding their thievery...



Most people who pirate software dont even need to do anything to maintain a clear conscience.. i was speaking hypothetically anyways


----------



## xburial (Oct 19, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> No software vendor that I know of would alow a trial to be installed more than once.  Some will allow you to call in and extend the trial, but usually for only another 30 days.


hypothetically.


----------



## TBAM (Oct 19, 2008)

goodoneian said:


> purchase or pirate?


 
If you were really posting only for sincere and mature discussion, do you think that you maybe should have put a bit more detail in your original post?

Perhaps even stated "Hey guys, I'm just posting this for a general discussion to see what people think", but no.

Although, now, it seems it has been substantiated that you did pirate photoshop, and have been using a pirated copy for sometime.

How does it feel every time you edit one of your photographs, when you use a piece of software for free that many businesses and even amateurs pay their hard earned dollars to use?

I paid for my version of photoshop, and it really sh*ts me, that after stealing software that I paid $450 for, you have the audacity to start a "discussion" about the moral implications of stealing it.

With everyone being online these days, it should just routinely scan your licence key to see if it is applicable across the entire database, and if it's got a double entry, or if it's fraudulent, just lock the whole program. 

Or get photoshop to use a dongle (USB key). That would set a lot of people straight.


----------



## Paul M (Oct 19, 2008)

xburial said:


> This has to be the first online forum I have ever seen where every person has *boughten* photoshop.
> 
> Hey wait i've got a good question, purchase or re-use the "free trial" of cs3 over and over? , now you can compare this to going to a store and allways getting "free samples" of the food that the people are handing out but never buying the product yourself. Once your out of food, or once the 30 days are up, you get another sample/trial.
> 
> Generally the people who've pirated photoshop, *wouldn't* buy photoshop if it was unpirate-able, they'd just dowlnoad GIMP


 

boughten?  ROFLMAO  (oh boy...this one is too easy, I'll just leave it alone)


----------



## xburial (Oct 20, 2008)

Paul M said:


> boughten?  ROFLMAO  (oh boy...this one is too easy, I'll just leave it alone)


lol@grammar flame


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone read the user reviews for the video game Spore, that just came out.

The game looks boring to me, but it was supposed to be super popular, but ti has the worst user review I have seen on Amazon due to its built in anti pirating DRM software..

See what pirating make software companies do? I remember when windows XP came out, everyone got thier pants in a bunch over the activation.


----------



## Neuner (Oct 22, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> oh.... i see.... so ... you want to blame other people for "making you steal"...
> 
> do you also blame mcdonalds for making you fat? and blame credit card companies for your debt?
> 
> puuulease....



I can't believe you made this horrible argument especially after all that has happened with foreclosures and the economy.  Yes people make these claims AND they are winning in court.  No one here can preach what is the law.  What is legal depends on how good your lawyer or lobbyist is.  People fell for the ARM loans to buy homes way beyond their means.  When they fell into foreclosure they blamed the banks, government regulation or Bush but never themselves for being stupid.  So apparently it's acceptable to blame others for making you steal, McDonalds for making you fat and credit cards for getting you in debt.

BTW, do you have to use Linux to use GIMP or do they have it for Windows as well?


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 22, 2008)

Neuner said:


> they have it for Windows as well?



yup


----------



## Neuner (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah cool, already giving it a whirl.  I feel too rusty.


----------



## reg (Oct 23, 2008)

goodoneian said:


> purchase or pirate?



No matter which one you do, I think you're a *Grade A Idiot©* to announce that you pirate it.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 23, 2008)

im not rich i cant afford 900 dollars programs. the price is ridiculous.


----------



## reg (Oct 23, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> im not rich i cant afford 900 dollars programs. the price is ridiculous.




aaarrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 23, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> im not rich i cant afford 900 dollars programs. the price is ridiculous.



its not $900, just buy the upgrade for $169. PLaces like Amazon and eBay sell even cheaper like $150 or so.

Probably could get the CS2 upgrade even cheaper than that.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 23, 2008)

TROLL!!!!

Oh shoot, too late.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Oct 24, 2008)

Photoshop has made me so much money that I don't mind paying it back for trouble-free upgrades.


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 24, 2008)

just a stab in the dark here... if you cant afford it, you shouldnt be using it you should be using something you can afford... I cant afford a BMW, so I drive a focus instead, i didnt go out and steal a BMW


----------



## Chewbecca (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have Photoshop because I CANNOT have photoshop.  I run a Linux system on my computer (Ubuntu) and Photoshop is not compatible for my computer.

I use Gimp.  Gimp is good enough for ALL my photographs...so far.  It's a better program than most give it credit for being.
AND there's raw studio.  I can accomplish all my goals with those programs.

And it's...FREE.  Free to download, free of guilt, and free from e-lectures about being a thief.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 24, 2008)

Can we all just drop it and move on?

Obviously someone posting asking if it makes sense to pirate software is patently stupid on a variety of levels that needn't even be discussed.  This thread should have just been locked the second it was put up.

It only needed to be said once, and it's been said 50+ times.  Let's talk about more productive stuff.


----------

